# Should I relocate this squab?



## whitetip (Mar 15, 2005)

I am living on the fourth floor of a condo overlooking Redondo Beach, CA. I
I was away for a month, came back and found that pigeons had laid two eggs. Only one hatched.

As the squab got bigger the parents kept feeding it, but stopped staying with it at night. I felt bad for it sitting alone in the cold, so I starting bringing it inside, after sundown, where it was warmer, not thinking about it imprinting on me. Now it squeeles like a pig everytime I go out to get it, then it chirps for hours when I hold it or set it next to me.

But I'm moving back to my house in Saint Louis, and I don't know whether it's best for the pigeon to take it with me or leave it here to be wild in the mild southern california climate.

Also, I leave friday and I'm afraid the landlords will toss it so they can clean the balcony.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

Can you provide a bit more information? How old is this pigeon now? Has it been with the parent birds during the day? If you take it with you will you be able to provide it with a home for life?

Cynthia


----------



## whitetip (Mar 15, 2005)

Cynthia,

I guess it is about 4 weeks now. It stands and turns circles but is just starting to walk around in straight paths. The parents still come by in the day to feed. I don't know why they stopped coming at night. I haven't tried to feed it while they are doing it. It poops a lot, so I figure it's eating, plus I see the parents come by now and then.
I could provide a home for life, but at this point I don't know things like if I could let it outside or if I would need to find it a friend or partner.

I have no problems leaving it as long as it isn't harmed before it can fly.
But once they imprint on humans, does that cause any problems for them going back to the wild, even if the wild is a california beach town.

Richard


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think it would be best for you to place the pigeon with someone in So. Cal. until it is truly old enough and savvy enough to be set free. I definitely would not just leave it to the whims of the apartment management. I'm in South Orange County (Lake Forest) and would be happy to take the youngster and let it finish growing up with other youngsters that I have. If it "wilds" up enough or is already wild enough, it could be set free with them at a lovely park in my city where there is ample food and water, and of course, myself looking out for the birds there everyday.

If this sounds like a good plan, please let me know, and let's work out the details.

Thank you so much for your care and concern for this young bird!

Terry


----------



## whitetip (Mar 15, 2005)

Terry,

That sounds like it would be best for the bird.

If you email me at [email protected], I can take the bird down this weekend and check out his/her new home.

I pushed back my move until Monday Mar21.

thanks a lot,
Richard

The pigeon's mother is very attractive with white wing tips, just like the squeeker.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Richard,

Sounds good. I'll e-mail you privately so we can work out the details. You may want to consider meeting me at the El Dorado Nature Center in Long Beach on Saturday between 10 AM and 2 PM .. I will be there for their Baby Animals Day event.

Terry


----------



## whitetip (Mar 15, 2005)

Terry,

I'll do that. I guess I should being the bird with me.
It's not eating on it's own, although it looks old enough to. So when we split it from the parents it will have to be taught to eat.

I hate to split them up, but the management would do that anyway when I leave. The pigeons are a nuisance to them.

thanks,
Richard


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

whitetip said:


> I'll do that. I guess I should being the bird with me.
> It's not eating on it's own, although it looks old enough to. So when we split it from the parents it will have to be taught to eat. Thanks, Richard


Hi Richard,

Yes, please do bring the youngster with you on Saturday. We'll handle the eating or not eating issue when I get the bird. You are a wonderful person to care this much, and I thank you!

I will still be sending you a private post, and this will contain the info for how to get to Baby Animals Day .. if you have a few moments to spare, you will greatly enjoy your time there!

Terry


----------



## whitetip (Mar 15, 2005)

Terry, 

You are very welcome. And thank you for taking this bird so that I can feel relieved that it will be safe.

I look forward to the animal show.

Richard


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Richard (Whitetip) Went Above and Beyond ..*

Wanted to update everyone and let you know that Richard brought this lovely young pigeon to me this morning. This is a very beautiful little dark colored bird with white flights .. now I know where Whitetip came from!

Anyway, the weather was miserable, but Richard made the long round trip in spite of that and also made a very generous donation towards the care of his little Whitetip as well as other needy pigeons.

Richard is to be commended for all he did for this youngster.

Richard, if you see this .. I hope your move back to St. Louis goes smoothly, and I hope you had a chance to go by the duck/pigeon park.

I'll try to post some pics of Whitetip tomorrow.

Terry


----------

